# S69CQL?

## RV3AR

6     3.507  S69CQL.   ,    .  .    ,  ,   20-            QSO.  ,  QSL-,            :   -,    .
  :     ?    ?   ?

----------


## RV3AR

.    .   - . !
p.s. ,               :-) ?

----------

